# what reptiles would you like to keep?...please help with this survey



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

as the title states what reptiles would you love to own and what is the most you'd be willing to pay? don't state any crappy shop prices!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

rhacs/leopard geckos

most about 300



paulibabes said:


> as the title states what reptiles would you love to own and what is the most you'd be willing to pay?


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

sorry i hadn't finished the poll this one is for snakes.

cheers


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok, voted, miksnakes - and albino nelsoni


paulibabes said:


> sorry i hadn't finished the poll this one is for snakes.
> 
> cheers


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Coral snake


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Voted for GTPs but could have just as easily voted for boas.
Gtps......any of the blue colour morphs...stunning....whatever price they were.
Boas; Bcc's, really good specimens of Red tails!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

prices...? c'mon help me out...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

also i've done one on lizards.
thanks


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i want a breeding trio of amazon basin emerald tree boas someday..... someday.....


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

MSL said:


> Voted for GTPs but could have just as easily voted for boas.
> Gtps......any of the blue colour morphs...stunning....whatever price they were.
> Boas; Bcc's, really good specimens of Red tails!


I have no idea how much the Greg Maxwell morphs go for and they would be the ones to get if you wanted a GTP....i should imagine they go for thousands.......
Bcc's really clean speicmens I would probably go to £400


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmmm, I'd like ratsnakes, mainly beauty snakes. Price, no more than £50.

Or.....

Pythons and various morphs, I like mojave's at the moment. Price, no more than £500.

Or....

My number 1 snake on my wish list is a Coral albino Boa. Not gonna buy it, Lekkie is getting 2 het coral albino boa's 

Decisions, decisions. :bash:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Boa's....mainly redtails, I love em!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Most Corn morphs...

Albino, Spider, Leucistic and Pied Royals....

Super Dwarf Retic...


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I don't want anything in the house that could eat the dogs!

Everything i want i have i'm getting a pair of W hoggnose is june and then i'll be very happy!


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Carpet Pythons, high yellow jungles and jungle jags............not holding my breath though, too many £'s (at least as far as @she who must be obeyed' is concerned).


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Rhino Viper (i wish! haha)

Axanthic, Desert ghost, Normal, Leucistic [Blue Eyed] or Ivory Royal Pythons (again, i wish)

Jungle, Jaguar and Coastal Carpets.:no1:

money wise, my budget would be whatever the missus is willing spend on me :flrt:


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Garters, Garters .... and more Garters.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I voted pythons and tree boas.

I have always liked ATBs and would love to try them.

And australian pythons - most of them, but mostly diamond pythons and scrubs.

Unless I win a LOT of money this isn't even an option so stating prices isn't really on.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cobras mate, hands down mate...No contest: victory:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

wow i thought boigas would be way at the top! guess you really have to see these in the flesh or even own them yourself to really see how amazing they are.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

oh n bump because i need more people to answer this survey.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

rhino vipers and puff adders, whatever price they r going for really lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I voted tree boas as I'd dearly love to own some ETBs at some point. Out of the list you have given its deffo the tree boas.

Not sure what the going rate was but if I could find a 1.2 trio for a grand that would be nice


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Crownan said:


> I voted tree boas as I'd dearly love to own some ETBs at some point. Out of the list you have given its deffo the tree boas.
> 
> Not sure what the going rate was but if I could find a 1.2 trio for a grand that would be nice


you might be lucky to find a nice 1.1 pair for a grand


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i would love a burmese python, albino
sunglow corn, reverse okeetee corn,


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> you might be lucky to find a nice 1.1 pair for a grand


LOL!! Yeh I know!! But you stated yourself, state what you would be willing to pay!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

boa's

many morphs, but prefer coloured morphs such as salmon, sunglow, jungle, motley, and more crazy ones like scoria boa's

depends what money i have available, but if i had the cash would spend alot on a decent individual - though at the moment i cant afford alot so the cap for the minute really is £500 - and i dont even have that

venomous wise south - and central american species, esp. crotalinidea - and then bitis which really take my fancy - in other words, most vipers


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

green tree pythons! as you know... i would love to have a couple of these at some point :whistling2: x x


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

someone please make this a sticky! thanks


----------



## Pioden (Feb 13, 2007)

Burmese python. Is a shame they get too big. I'd have two :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump bump bump!!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

corns, milks, tree boas


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump bump bump! i asked t-bo to make this a sticky...  someone please nag someone else who can do it for me.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Blood and Ball Pythons for me.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bumpy bump bump bump


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

For me, I would like:

Blood Python, cali king (or albino cali king :mf_dribble: ), milk snake, another (female) BRB...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Blood and Ball Pythons for me.


Surprise surprise : victory::lol2:


----------

